# Need a Wing Sauce Please!



## smokininiowa (Feb 7, 2010)

Having a little get together at the house today and my son was wanting hot wings, I picked up some wings and now need a sauce recipe. Anyone have and ideas? Thanks for your help!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 7, 2010)

I keep mine pretty simple...what I like to do is take a stick of real butter and melt it, dump in a bottle of Frank's Red Hot Sauce, mix and heat.   Deep fry wings and toss them in sauce.  Simple, but good.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 7, 2010)

You posted my recipe for everyone to see it?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The good thing with wings is you can fry them, bake them (usually what I do to try and keep the calories down some), grill them or smoke them. All are great!


----------



## tn_bbq (Feb 7, 2010)

You can't go wrong with the traditional butter + hot sauce recipe, however, I also like to sweeten things up just a bit by adding some BBQ sauce and/or sugar to my wing sauce.

Beautiful thing about hot wings is they taste good no matter what you slather on them, so have a little fun and experiment.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, going to throw something together. Sounds like they should be pretty good even if I screw up a little!


----------



## jspryor (Feb 7, 2010)

+1 on the Frank's Hot Sauce and butter.  I drizzle olive oil on the wings then dust them with 2 parts gran. garlic, 2 parts sea salt, 3 parts pepper.  Then I grill them, direct heat to get a little char and a nice crisp.

If you wanted a little different recipe, throw together equal parts of bbq sauce, soy sauce and honey.  Finish with some sesame seeds.

Good luck!


----------



## deltadude (Feb 7, 2010)

FRANK's, FRANK's, Frank's!

I get it from Sam's Club once a year right before Super Bowl, one bIG bottle, last the whole year.  I just replaced 2 days ago.

I use Franks for many different recipe applications


----------



## bonessivtec (Feb 7, 2010)

Franks and a stick of butter is always classic, I add red pepper flakes (about a tsp) and garlic powder to it to give it a little extra kick.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 7, 2010)

Franks, Butter, Minced Garlic, Brown Sugar =  YUM


----------



## shlongstar (Feb 7, 2010)

For an asian-inspired and DELICIOUS wing, replace Frank's Hot with SRIRACHA.

You can keep it just as simple... butter + Sriracha and that's it.

My favorite wing sauce.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Feb 7, 2010)

I remember one time at a bar I had Old Bay wings, man they were good.  Need to find that recipe,,,I guess Old Bay huh?


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that butter and hot sauce is the way to go.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 7, 2010)

I also agree Butter and hot sauce but if you want some more try this link.   http://www.astray.com/recipes/?search=wing


----------



## meateater (Feb 7, 2010)

Butter, Franks or Sirachi, and Worcestershire sauce and some garlic powder.


----------



## jamminjimi (Feb 7, 2010)

Jack Daniels Original with Tabasco mix with beer to thin. Awesome!!!


----------



## xsists (Feb 7, 2010)

When I do wings I like to do a couple of sauces for everyone to enjoy.  I buy the Franks hot wing sauce and butter as my hot wing sauce.  I also make a honey garlic and a parmesan garlic.  For the honey garlic its just honey, soy sauce, garlic salt and some pepper.  The parmesan garlic is just a lot of butter, parmesan cheese and some garlic salt.  I deep fry and then spin them in some tupperware.


----------



## smokininiowa (Feb 7, 2010)

Talk about input, I tell everyone that you guys are awesome and again you came through! I used a few ideas and the sauce came out great!
Thanks!!!


----------



## jonrd463 (Jun 8, 2010)

Resurrecting an older thread, but in case anyone's looking, my favorite wing sauce is butter, Texas Pete Louisiana style hot sauce, a splash or two of teriyaki sauce, and just a little brown sugar to taste to compliment the savory side. No real measurements, just mix it up to taste. Round it off with some fresh cracked pepper and you're good to go! I'll give my wings a light breading of 50/50 cornstarch and flour, deep fry, and toss in a bowl with the sauce while they're still hot to soak up the sauce. I've yet to do any on the grill, but I imagine basting them, or used as a mop while smoking, this sauce would be great.

Hmm... I smell a project coming up. Maybe if I wrap the pieces in a strip of bacon and... Oh lord, I think this place is getting to me... in a GOOD way! :D


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 8, 2010)

Try here-

http://www.bingaswingas.com/menu/

Or there other location-

http://www.bingasstadium.com/maine-chicken-wings-and-bbq/

Rated #5 overall by-

http://www.kluckr.com/


----------



## walle (Jun 8, 2010)

SmokinIA,

Do a quick search on BBQ Engineer's smoked wings.

I use Franks, butter, and Tiger Sauce.

My recommendation would be to SMOKE'M! 

Sauce, then 275 - 300* for 45 min to an hour, re-sauce, hit'em again for 10 minutes, re-sauce and serve.  I guarantee they will be the best wings you've had.

I've also injected them with Franks prior to the above process - a bit tidious... but worth it as well.

Good luck - can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## hookup (Jun 8, 2010)

1/2 Franks, 1/2 Tabasco, butter works for me and the girls at Hooters.


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 9, 2010)

imo the smoked buffalo wings were horrible, too much smoke flavor per amount of meat on a wing would be my guess and it tasted weird with buffalo style sauce, i recomend making the koreaon wing recipie that chisoxjims created, its good and goes good with the buffalo flavored wings to alternating lol make this sauce a day or more before eating it or warm in pan to blend flavors.
[h2]chisoxjim's[/h2]
the sauce is:
toasted sesame seeds(1/2 cup),
Shark Sriracha(6 tbsp),

El Yucateco Habanero(1 tbsp),
3 whole serrano peppers,
ketchup(12 tbsp),
garlic(5 cloves),
ground ginger (1 tsp),
soy sauce(1 tsp),
sugar(1/2 cup),
lemon juice(5 tbsp).


----------



## pandemonium (Jun 9, 2010)

that sounds good there, what do you mean it works for the hooters girls? lol they dont eat there ahha


HookUp said:


> 1/2 Franks, 1/2 Tabasco, butter works for me and the girls at Hooters.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 10, 2010)

FRANK's, FRANK's, Frank's!

I get it from Sam's Club once a year right before Super Bowl, one bIG bottle, last the whole year. I just replaced 2 days ago.

I use one or two a month!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jun 10, 2010)

If I'm lazy, use Franks Buffalo wing sauce.


----------



## smoke 2 geaux (Jun 10, 2010)

+1 on ChisoxJim's korean wing sauce.  Ever since I made it the first time, it has become my standard wing sauce. You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## eman (Jul 17, 2010)

Since getting older and getting roids is a reason NOT!!! to eat hot foods. i have switched to a butter . steak sauce , pick a peppa sauce . Also i like the alabama white sauce on wings.


----------



## chefrc (Jul 26, 2010)

*Wings*
You can even use frozen ones if you thaw them first. Cut and seperate wing sections as usual. Now you can flour and deepfry. Sprinkle with dry rub and then smoke ,grill, or put them in the oven and bake. Just remember you want an inside temp of 170 degrees. Now this sauce recipe is good and the perfect sauce for wings because it is only as hot as you want to make it. My wife will not even eat black pepper and she will eat this sauce.
 

*Wing Sauce*

1 Large or 2 medium bottles of you favorite Hot Sauce. ( Texas Pete, Cyrstal, Franks. You get the Idea.
1/4 stick of butter
Juice of 1/2 lime or lemon
1 heaping tbsp minced garlic ,Jarred up stuff is fine
1/4 to 1/2 cup of light brown sugar.
Stir well until everything is well blended and hot. Put several wings in a non reactive bowl pour on some sauce and shake until fully covered.  Serve with your favorite sides an ice cold beer and some Football.


----------



## bugger (Aug 2, 2010)

I just smoked wings for the first time this past weekend.  I just basted with butter, garlic and onion powder.  Put them on the smoker for about 4 hours (I was having a hard time keeping an high temp).  After I smoked them, I threw them on the girll to crisp them up and again basted with butter, onion powder and garlic.  There were moist, smoked and crispy.  They were a hit.

I also grill them with just the above mentioned butter, garlic and onion. Low and slow.  Get many compliments.


----------



## gatorfan316 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am a HUGE HUGE wing fan so this thread has my mouth watering. At what temp and for how long would I smoke my wings?


----------



## aubie1996 (Oct 6, 2010)

I do 3 parts Frank's hot sauce to 1 part Maurices original mustard BBQ sauce.  Takes out some of the heat and makes them have more flavor and a little sweeter for those of you that do not like them hot.  I usually add a little cay-an pepper to mine to spice them up some


----------



## sqwib (Oct 6, 2010)

Red hot or Durkees

Butter

Ranch or Bleu Cheese dressing, sticks to the meat better and smooths it out a bit


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Oct 6, 2010)

There was a past thread for an asian sauce that is outstanding on smoked wings using sarachra sp? sauce...

For buffalo wings I use franks, butter, lemon juice....my wife likes to add a pack of the make it yourself garlic italian salad dressing packets to it.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 6, 2010)

i had two kinds of siracha listed oops just fixed it


----------

